# Globe light fixture full of water!!!



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I just got home from work and saw a small puddle of water on the kitchen floor. I glanced up and saw the overhead light fixture globe was 2/3's full of water!! HELP!!

We've had an unreal amount of rain the last two days. I'll deal with the roof later, but my immediate concern is my safety concerning the electricity/water connection.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Do not turn on the light. If you know which breaker it is on turn it off. I am not sure how yours is wired but I wired my light fixtures to be dead till the switch is turned on. Hope this helps. Sam


----------



## shovelhead (Jun 8, 2005)

I keep a pan under the bedroom light. It's been leaking for 3 years now and never blown a bulb. I might need to fix the roof.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

tamsam: if you do a survey, you'll find that most of your respondents will say that their light fixtures are wired so that the light is dead when the switch is off...but what will you do if you have 4' of water in your house, will you still get shocked?...now that's the Blues.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

as long as there is a better path to ground than you you have nothing to worry about 

you would be surprised electricution realy does not hurt as much as you would think 

it more startels you and the first time is the worst usualy after that your never dumb enought to touch the ground with the other hand again


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to stop hiring the three stooges to do your wiring...


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Umm, I'm not without a sense of humor but this question was rather serious to me.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't turn the light on.
If you know which breaker that feeds the circuit the light is on, turn that off.
Remove the globe, remove the fixture cover to expose the box.
Use a paper towel to dab any big amounts of moisture out of the box , off the wires and any in the fixture.
Use a blow dryer or heat gun to dry the box, wires and fixture.
Replace cover and globe.
Turn breaker on and try the light.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nearly all light fixtures have an insulation above the housing. That insulation will hold water like a sponge. And the connections are up there with them. It needs to get dried out. To do so, 
#1, turn the breaker off as has been said.
#2, remove the globe.
#3, loosen the two screws that are holding the fixture about 1/4".
#4, turn fixture so it comes loose from said screws.
#5, Let it hang there for a day to allow the insulation to dry out. 
#6, Check and when dry, reinstall fixture and all should be well until it rains again. 
#7, Fix roof.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

HilltopDaisy said:


> I just got home from work and saw a small puddle of water on the kitchen floor. I glanced up and saw the overhead light fixture globe was 2/3's full of water!! HELP!!
> 
> We've had an unreal amount of rain the last two days. I'll deal with the roof later, but my immediate concern is my safety concerning the electricity/water connection.


 Before it drys out too much, creep up into your attic and see if you can follow the water back to the source. If you got some serious sideways rain, the water may have just blown in through a vent. Odds are you have some flashing that is leaking. It could be a roof jack around a sewer vent, or it could be that you got water building up in a valley faster than your roof could shed it.

"when it raining the roof is too wet to fix, and when it's dry it's as good as any mans roof."


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Not unususual for water in the ceiling to run down into a light fixture. Many years ago, I had a simulasr problem. The light was on and heated the water. By the time it filled the globe, the water was quite hot. I discovered the problem when the hot water dripped down the back of my neck. This was a plumbing problem, not a leaky roof. Best to get that breaker shut off or at least tape the switch in the off position.


----------

